# Medassurant,what books are used?



## jensim (Feb 13, 2010)

Hello,everyone this is Jensim.I was wondering if anyone knows what  kind of coding books Medassurant used? Does anyone know how long down time is?I have heard they are a really great company,just had some questions.Thanks for your help.Jensim


----------

